# Police Officer Adrian Morris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Adrian Morris*

Prince George's County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Monday, August 20, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 23
*Tour:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge #* 3510

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 8/20/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Adrian Morris was killed in a vehicle crash while pursuing a vehicle on I-95, near the Powder Mill Road interchange, shortly before 1:00 pm.

Officer Morris and his partner had been investigating a theft when they spotted a car being driven by the suspect and attempted to stop it. The officers pursued the vehicle onto southbound I-95 and chased it a short distance until the vehicle purposefully cut them off, causing the patrol car to leave the roadway and enter a ravine. Officer Morris was ejected from the vehicle.

Both officers were transported to a local hospital where Officer Morris succumbed to his injuries.

The driver of the vehicle they were pursuing continued to flee and remains at large.

Officer Morris had served with the Prince George's County Police Department for 2-1/2 years and had previously served as an Explorer with the department. He was assigned to the 6th District.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Mark Magaw
Prince George's County Police Department
7600 Barlowe Road
Palmer Park, MD 20785

Phone: (301) 772-4748

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21366-police-officer-adrian-morris#ixzz24B6Vom5A​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Morris


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP Officer Morris


----------

